# WTB 5wt setup



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a 5wt fly rod 8'6" 4 piece preferably. Anyone have one they can part with?


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

No longer needed. Got me a TFO 5wt 9ft


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I bought a new one. they had 8.5 and 9. its a lefty kreh pro special. Cast fantastic. I have 6 wt level on it right now. I guess I need to make a trip to get some 5wt line. Any recommendations?


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I only bream fish with my fly rod almost always in lakes and ponds. Mines over wt and has 6wt line I'm going to buy a 5wt line. Not sure what brand I want or if I was level, WF or double tapper


----------

